
Tesla stock falls 9 pct after CEO appears to smoke marijuana during interview - HelenePhisher
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/tesla-stock-falls-9-percent-ceo-smokes-marijuana-134354131.html
======
prolikewh0a
Why would a stock fall after someone smoked weed in a recreational legal
state?

It's likely for this reason:
[https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/7/17831204/tesla-
accounting-...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/7/17831204/tesla-accounting-
hr-executives-resign)

